

Uber says it is leaving Kansas after new regulations set - paralelogram
http://news.yahoo.com/uber-says-leaving-kansas-regulations-set-000334667.html

======
laurentsabbah
Weird, UberX hasn't left Montreal yet even though the city seized about 40
cars being used for UberX about a week ago and gave pretty hefty fines to the
owners...

